# "build a man" - just for fun



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Its been a frustrating time at work, so just a game if anyone wants to play: designing a dream man by committee. Fill in one characteristic, or add a new one - but leave some time for someone else to fill in the other parts. How well does a committee design work......

Age:
Height:
Weight:
Ethnicity:
Hair / beard:
Tattoos or other: 
Clothing:
Occupation:
Favorite Hobby:
Favorite sport:
Perfect date activity:
Type of car, boat, airplane etc:
Previous occupation:
Happy / Dark / outgoing / introvert: 
Romantic or practical:


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

uhtred said:


> Its been a frustrating time at work, so just a game if anyone wants to play: designing a dream man by committee. Fill in one characteristic, or add a new one - but leave some time for someone else to fill in the other parts. How well does a committee design work......
> 
> Age:
> Height:
> ...


Characteristics: Empathetic


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

What !!!!!!!!!! Omg !!!!!!!!!!

What happened to girth and length ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Okay I'll bite 

Age: Close to mine or a bit older
Height: Taller than 5'10" is preferable. Shorter than 5'8" is off the table because I don;t like feeling like a gangly giant(My height)
Weight: Not obese but not malnourished looking lol
Ethnicity: Meh
Hair / beard: Don't care about baldness as long as there is no denial/combover/etc. Goatee trimmed is fine. Duck Dynasty is a no-go
Tattoos or other: Don't care except face
Clothing: Clean, preferable matching lol - seriously, knows how to dress for the environment
Occupation: Employed stably full time
Favorite Hobby: Football, fishing, hiking, music, boating, Arts, any or all (or whatever isn't life threatening that might be interesting)
Favorite sport: I'll watching anything except fighting
Perfect date activity: Something where we can talk or laugh
Type of car, boat, airplane etc: A car that runs reliably
Previous occupation: Not prison lol
Happy / Dark / outgoing / introvert: Easygoing and positive
Romantic or practical: balance, but leaning toward romantic


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Add them



Mr.Married said:


> What !!!!!!!!!! Omg !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What happened to girth and length ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

aine said:


> Characteristics: Empathetic


xxpathetic 
I've got one!


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Alright, ladies don't even need to fill out since the correct answer is below


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

uhtred said:


> Its been a frustrating time at work, so just a game if anyone wants to play: designing a dream man by committee. Fill in one characteristic, or add a new one - but leave some time for someone else to fill in the other parts. How well does a committee design work......
> 
> Age:
> Height:
> ...


Non of the above for me. 

Fun.
Funny.
Smart.
Fun.
Fun.
Confident.
Self assured.
Confident.
Fun.
Confident.
Smart.

Everything else is completely open.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

uhtred said:


> Its been a frustrating time at work, so just a game if anyone wants to play: designing a dream man by committee. Fill in one characteristic, or add a new one - but leave some time for someone else to fill in the other parts. How well does a committee design work......
> 
> Age:
> Height:
> ...


Building the ideal man by committee is impossible. We all have different preferences. 

But since you asked... This is my ideal man:

Age: 40-52
Height: 5'7 - 6'2
Weight: Not skinny but not obese. Got some meat on the bones but no beer gut and must be fit (i.e. can walk a couple of flights of steps without breaking a sweat) - I know guys who carry an extra 30 lbs who are fit.
Ethnicity: I could care less about skin color but must be American born. 
Hair / beard:. Short hair or bald with a full beard. 
Tattoos or other: No tats but nipple rings for sure!!!
Clothing: Not metro sexual but knows how to dress for the occasion. 
Occupation:. Retired young and wealthy :grin2:. No children under 18. 
Favorite Hobby: Don't care as long as it's just one and not an obsession.
Favorite sport: Football
Perfect date activity: spending the day at the lake on his boat
Type of car, boat, airplane etc: Big truck (to pull his boat) or a luxury sedan.
Previous occupation:. Consultant for a large international firm. Has lots and lots of travel miles he's willing to use to take me on exotic beach trips :grin2:. 
Happy / Dark / outgoing/ introvert:. A confident and genuinely happy man. 
Romantic or practical:. Sporadically romantic. I'm a sucker for really manly and practical guys who have a deep romantic side. Big Country, I'm thinking of you brother.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

> Perfect date activity: spending the day at the lake on his boat
> Type of car, boat, airplane etc: Big truck (to pull his boat) or a luxury sedan..
> Happy / Dark / outgoing/ introvert:. A confident and genuinely happy man.
> Romantic or practical:. Sporadically romantic. I'm a sucker for really manly and practical guys who have a deep romantic side. Big Country, I'm thinking of you brother.


Soul sister!


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Sorry, I failed to explain completely. I was hoping to get people fill in one characteristic, to possibly get an entertaining hodge-podge, not to try to get a reasonable solution. Communications fail on my part.


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

NobodySpecial said:


> Non of the above for me.
> 
> Fun.
> Funny.
> ...


You'd marry this guy if he was funny, confident, and sharp as a tack?


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

BioFury said:


> You'd marry this guy if he was funny, confident, and sharp as a tack?


Oh. I did not realize we were talking about marriage. In any event, I will not comment further as I am certain to offend someone.


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

NobodySpecial said:


> Oh. I did not realize we were talking about marriage. In any event, I will not comment further as I am certain to offend someone.


What would a woman do with her custom Build-A-Bear, if not marry him? :grin2:


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Lila said:


> Building the ideal man by committee is impossible. We all have different preferences.
> 
> -snip-
> Favorite Hobby: Don't care as long as it's just one and not an obsession.
> ...


Lila, there is something you don't understand about boats . . . .


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Man of character and integrity


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

BioFury said:


> You'd marry this guy if he was funny, confident, and sharp as a tack?


I think it’s highly innappropriate that you post personal pics of @EllisRedding, before he did.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

EllisRedding said:


> Alright, ladies don't even need to fill out since the correct answer is below


*Al "Touchdown" Bundy - 4 touchdowns in one game!

Every woman's dream!* :grin2:


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

*This says it all. I'm just waiting to hear from him. :x*


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Mr. Nail said:


> Lila said:
> 
> 
> > Building the ideal man by committee is impossible. We all have different preferences.
> ...


What don't I understand? They are fun.... As long as I'm not the owner 😉


----------



## SuburbanDad (Jul 31, 2018)

The 2 happiest days in a mans life are ???????


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Lila said:


> What don't I understand? They are fun.... As long as I'm not the owner 😉


 She DOES understand.
The best kind of boat is somebody else's. 
I'm way too hardheaded to get that. I have my own fleet and the bills and work to go with it.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Rubix Cubed said:


> Lila said:
> 
> 
> > What don't I understand? They are fun.... As long as I'm not the owner 😉
> ...


Have you tried renting them from the Marina? You get all of the enjoyment of boating without all of the hassles and bills. Better yet, you can try out all of the different makes without commiting to any.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Lila said:


> Have you tried renting them from the Marina? You get all of the enjoyment of boating without all of the hassles and bills. Better yet, you can try out all of the different makes without commiting to any.


 I'm in a little different situation on a couple of different fronts. Rental is not an option for me.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

SuburbanDad said:


> The 2 happiest days in a mans life are ???????


The day he buys his boat, and the day he sells his boat.

My husband has been "about to sell his boat" for 2 years lolol


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> *This says it all. I'm just waiting to hear from him. :x*


Hmmmmmmm. I don't know this guy at all. I'm just saying most straight men don't stand that effeminately posing for pictures.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> She'sStillGotIt said:
> 
> 
> > *This says it all. I'm just waiting to hear from him. <a href="http://talkaboutmarriage.com/images/TAMarriage_2015/smilies/tango_face_kiss.png" border="0" alt="" title="Kiss" ></a>*
> ...


He plays Don Draper on Mad Men. Not my type.

If it had been Hugh Jackman, however....


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

personofinterest said:


> He plays Don Draper on Mad Men. Not my type.
> 
> If it had been Hugh Jackman, however....


Ah yes. Wolverine is quite the male specimen. I do enjoy his acting. My wife had a thing for Mark Wahlberg for a long time. I'm not sure if she still does. She tends to like characters more than the actors. Doesn't find Viggo Mortensen all that attractive, but swoons over him as Aragorn for example.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

uhtred said:


> Its been a frustrating time at work, so just a game if anyone wants to play: designing a dream man by committee. Fill in one characteristic, or add a new one - but leave some time for someone else to fill in the other parts. How well does a committee design work......
> 
> Age:
> Height:
> ...


Add - Parents must be dead

:rofl:


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> *This says it all. I'm just waiting to hear from him. :x*



Check out .....Bad Times at the El Royale


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I'll take his secretary....


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Given I married two very charming but toxic alcoholics, I think I'll pass on building anyone ...


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

CharlieParker said:


> I think it’s highly innappropriate that you post personal pics of @EllisRedding, before he did.


If he can fart on demand then he's a keeper

55


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

I've said before that I'd take Jason Momoa--just like he is. Know Lisa Bonet appreciates him.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

sunsetmist said:


> I've said before that I'd take Jason Momoa--just like he is. Know Lisa Bonet appreciates him.


My daughter has the aquaman hots as well :wink2:


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

BioFury said:


> You'd marry this guy if he was funny, confident, and sharp as a tack?


Better bring a large can of Lysol spray


----------



## Lillee (Mar 31, 2019)

uhtred said:


> Its been a frustrating time at work, so just a game if anyone wants to play: designing a dream man by committee. Fill in one characteristic, or add a new one - but leave some time for someone else to fill in the other parts. How well does a committee design work......
> 
> Age:
> Height:
> ...


Two words
Tom
Hiddleston

~Lil~


----------



## Lillee (Mar 31, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> Check out .....Bad Times at the El Royale


He was a great vacuum salesman. He was pretty funny but that whole movie was a mind f***

~Lil~.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

uhtred said:


> Sorry, I failed to explain completely. I was hoping to get people fill in one characteristic, to possibly get an entertaining hodge-podge, not to try to get a reasonable solution. Communications fail on my part.


Oh, I think you were perfectly clear. That's not the problem here. lol People want what they want.


----------

